
Payless fools influencers with a fake store - jonknee
https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/29/business/payless-fake-store/index.html
======
jonknee
Here is why you should charge more (for your product, time, service,
whatever). Payless is a low budget shoe chain and opened a fake high end
boutique and put in their $20 shoes:

> One shopper spent $640 for a pair of boots, which represented an 1,800%
> markup.

